# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > برنامه نویسی مرتبط با شبکه و وب در VB6 >  ارسال صوت و تصویر در شبکه

## vahid_d_0101

با سلام من باید برای یه برنامه تصویر گرفته شده از وب کم و صدای میکرفون را از یه کامپیوتر دیگه دریافت کنم صدا باید دارای کیفیت عالی با حجم ارسال کم و تصویر هم به همین روال باشه در ضمن جدا از شبکه باید بین دو کامپیوتر که هر دو به اینترنت وصل هستن این کار انجام بشه فکر کنم همون داخل شبکه کار کنه بعدا میشه بهش ای پی داد و با اینترنت هم کار کرد

----------


## FinalMOB

> با سلام من باید برای یه برنامه تصویر گرفته شده از وب کم و صدای میکرفون را از یه کامپیوتر دیگه دریافت کنم صدا باید دارای کیفیت عالی با حجم ارسال کم و تصویر هم به همین روال باشه در ضمن جدا از شبکه باید بین دو کامپیوتر که هر دو به اینترنت وصل هستن این کار انجام بشه فکر کنم همون داخل شبکه کار کنه بعدا میشه بهش ای پی داد و با اینترنت هم کار کرد


سلام دوست عزیز
آقا ببین، اگه بتونی صدای میکروفون رو بگیری و همچنین تصویر وبکم رو هم بگیری، یعنی بتونی اونا رو یه جا مثلا تو یه فایل یا یه متغیر ذخیره کنی، کارتو میشه حل کرد :بامزه: 
به طور کلی دو نوع ارسال داریم، یکی ارسال متن معمولی، یکی ارسال فایل (حالا هر نوع فایلی می خواد باشه)
متن معمولی رو خیلی راحت میشه فرستاد، ولی وقتی بحث ارسال فایل میشه، شما باید حتما اون فایل رو به صورت Binary باز کنی.
اگه یکم بیشتر راجع به پروژت توضیح بدی، به کمک دوستان، میتونیم کمکت کنیم

----------


## vahid_d_0101

> سلام دوست عزیز
> آقا ببین، اگه بتونی صدای میکروفون رو بگیری و همچنین تصویر وبکم رو هم بگیری، یعنی بتونی اونا رو یه جا مثلا تو یه فایل یا یه متغیر ذخیره کنی، کارتو میشه حل کرد
> به طور کلی دو نوع ارسال داریم، یکی ارسال متن معمولی، یکی ارسال فایل (حالا هر نوع فایلی می خواد باشه)
> متن معمولی رو خیلی راحت میشه فرستاد، ولی وقتی بحث ارسال فایل میشه، شما باید حتما اون فایل رو به صورت Binary باز کنی.
> اگه یکم بیشتر راجع به پروژت توضیح بدی، به کمک دوستان، میتونیم کمکت کنیم


با تشکر 
من صدا را از میکروفن و تصویر را از وب کم دریافت کردم تصویر هم داخل اون ocx خود وب کم نمایش داده میشه حالا میخوام اونها را داخل شبکه داشته باشم و  با با ترافیک کمی اینها فرستاده بشن به خاطر این که محدود حجم دریافت و ارسال داریم میخوام اونها به صورت فشرده فرستاده بشن ولی تا جایی که امکان داره نباید تصویر و صدا کیفیت کمی پیدا کنن

----------


## .:KeihanCPU:.

واسه ارسال فایل به صورت باینری مشکلی نیست
مشکل خواندن فایل از طرف مقابله که آغاز پایان فایل معلوم نیست
مگر اینکه با تاخیر انجام بشه

----------


## FinalMOB

> واسه ارسال فایل به صورت باینری مشکلی نیست
> مشکل خواندن فایل از طرف مقابله که آغاز پایان فایل معلوم نیست
> مگر اینکه با تاخیر انجام بشه


فکر نکنم مشکلی داشته باشه، آخه شما فقط کافیه قبل ارسال فایل یه بسته خاص بفرستی که کلاینت/سرور بفهمه که میخوای فایل ارسال کنی و بعد از اتمام ارسال هم یه بسته بفرستی که بفهمه تموم شده.

----------


## .:KeihanCPU:.

> فکر نکنم مشکلی داشته باشه، آخه شما فقط کافیه قبل ارسال فایل یه بسته خاص  بفرستی که کلاینت/سرور بفهمه که میخوای فایل ارسال کنی و بعد از اتمام  ارسال هم یه بسته بفرستی که بفهمه تموم شده.


بله خوب همینطوریه،ولی بخوای از این روش استفاده کنی باید تاخیر در ارسال داشته باشی
یعنی اینکه یه طرف شروع کنه حرف زدن
وقتی حرفش تموم شد کلاینت فایل صدا رو ارسال کنه
وقتی که کامل ارسال شد سمت گیرنده بیاد و فایل رو پخش کنه

----------


## FinalMOB

> بله خوب همینطوریه،ولی بخوای از این روش استفاده کنی باید تاخیر در ارسال داشته باشی
> یعنی اینکه یه طرف شروع کنه حرف زدن
> وقتی حرفش تموم شد کلاینت فایل صدا رو ارسال کنه
> وقتی که کامل ارسال شد سمت گیرنده بیاد و فایل رو پخش کنه


خوب اینجوری که اصلا خوب نیست و یه جورایی کاربردی نیست، شاید طرف بخواد 1 ساعت حرف بزنه، کلاینت باید 1ساعت صبر کنه؟
شما اگه مسنجر های معروف مثل یاهو یا ال فور آی رو ببینی، وقتی یه طرف حرف میزنه، اگه همون لحظه ارتباطت با اینترنت قطع بشه، یکی دو ثانیه هنوز صدای Voice ادامه داره
دلیلش اینه که کلاینت یاهو مسنجر، یه زمانی رو تعریف می کنه واسه خودش مثلا 3 ثانیه، که هر 3 ثانیه یه بسته اطلاعاتی (مثل فایل) از حرفای طرف درست می کنه و می فرسته و بقیه هم این 3 ثانیه رو پخش می کنند، حالا ارسال فایل و الگوریتم ذخیره سازی این صدا جوریه که صدا قطع نمیشه ولی اگه طرف همون لحظه حرف زدنش رو قطع کنه، شما می بینید که واسه چند ثانیه هنوز صداش میاد

----------


## .:KeihanCPU:.

اینجا مشکل تاخیر تا حدی حل میشه ولی آیا راهی هست که صدا بدون تاخیر بیاد؟حتما هست ولی چطور!

----------


## FinalMOB

> اینجا مشکل تاخیر تا حدی حل میشه ولی آیا راهی هست که صدا بدون تاخیر بیاد؟حتما هست ولی چطور!


اینکه بدون تاخیر بیاد، یه جورایی غیر قابل انجامه، چون حداقل یه زمان کوتاه (شاید حدود یک ثانیه) طول میکشه تا این اطلاعات از میکروفون خونده بشه، فشرده بشه، بسته بندی بشه، ... و در نهایت ارسال بشه

----------


## vahid_d_0101

بچه ها تاخیر در ارسال بسیار برای کار ما ضرر داره اخه طرح ما به صورت یه ربات هست که باید با صحبت کردن کارهایی را انجام بده اون قسمتی که با صدا رویداد هارا کنترل کنیم  حل شده فقط مونده این که چه جوری این اطلاعات را به روبات بفرستیم در ضمن ربات از ما خیلی فاصله داره در حدود 5 کیلومتر که فقط تنها راهی که برای ما مونده این است که اطلاعات را از طریق انترنت ارسال کنبم

----------


## M_Ali_Safdari

دوستان بهتر است اول که شروع به کاری می کنید با کارهای انجام شده قبلی آشنا شوید.
این مسئله ای که شما مطرح کرده اید سالها است که به عنوان صورت مسئله رسمی تعریف شده و بر روی آن بسیار کار شده و می شود.اینکه شما از صفر می خواهید این مسئله رو شروع کنید کاری بیهوده و بی نتیجه است.
یک سری به  مقالات مربوط به VOIP بزنید متوجه می شوید
هزاران نفر در سراسر دنیا سالها است که دارن کار می کنند.
خیلی عذر می خوام ولی این نظرات شما ها در مقابل مطالبی که براحتی در دسترس است و حل شده است بسیار خنده دار می باشند و زمان این نظرات مربوط به ماقبل تاریخ، در زمان دایناسورها می باشند.
از متخصصین این سایت بیشتر از این انتظار می رود

----------


## FinalMOB

> هزاران نفر در سراسر دنیا سالها است که دارن کار می کنند.
> خیلی عذر می خوام ولی این نظرات شما ها در مقابل مطالبی که براحتی در دسترس است و حل شده است بسیار خنده دار می باشند و زمان این نظرات مربوط به ماقبل تاریخ، در زمان دایناسورها می باشند.
> از متخصصین این سایت بیشتر از این انتظار می رود


 :لبخند گشاده!:  موافقم، ولی خوب چه میشه کرد دیگه  :لبخند گشاده!:  :بامزه:

----------

